# 11b or 19d



## Rooster (May 26, 2010)

Well I'm completely torn here and could really use some experienced advice. I love the Recon side of the Army, that's what I'd really love to get into. So with this whole new transformation of the Army, I know most of the non SOF Recon has gone to the CAV Scouts ie; RSTA and the doing away of 99% of the active LRS teams. Now I'm sure most of you will say "just go with a Ranger contract". Well I'm prior service 11C (Airborne) and believe me I tried but no option 40's being given to PS soldiers right now. So lets deal with just 11B, and 19D for now. 

When on a Dismounted Recon Troop (DRT), I know it's made up with 11B's and 19D's, but who does the real Recon job? Is it both together, or does the infantry just use the 19D's as a ride to get to the Recon point then they take over or what? 

Same with the Sniper, who does the shooting? This may seem like a dumb question but I dont understand why CAV Scouts can go to Sniper school, but they DO NOT get the skill identifier, only 11B's do. 

Thanks everyone for your thoughts in advance. I have the oppurtunity to do both jobs here. Like I said, I love the reconnaissance aspect, and desperately want to be a part of it. I would hate to go CAV Scout and find that they sit in the motor pool and look through Binos, and the Infantry DRT is doing the Recon, or vise versa .


----------



## Voodoo (May 26, 2010)

I like 36D myself.


----------



## Rooster (May 26, 2010)

36D.....as in finance????........not sure I follow.......


----------



## Polar Bear (May 26, 2010)

11 B Leg thats the way to go


----------



## 0699 (May 26, 2010)

Voodoo said:


> I like 36D myself.


 
That's what she said...


----------



## FNULNU (May 26, 2010)

0699 said:


> That's what she said...


 
Hahaha! That's funny shit.


----------



## Rooster (May 26, 2010)

I have been leaning towards going back to the Infantry, but I don't want to be a leg that's for sure!


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2010)

Rooster said:


> I don't want to be a leg that's for sure!


 
Why not?


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2010)

I'm confused and not trying to be a dick (though it happens frequently), but if you know what 11B's do and their mission is what you want to do, then why the interest in 19D? You want to get into recon, then go 11B and find an LRS unit that will take you. All recon, all the time, you'd probably get your share of schools once you proved yourself, and there isn't the added worry or question about your employment.

:2c:


----------



## Rooster (May 27, 2010)

Well to be honest, I came from Bragg and I feel like I need to stay Airborne to stay real.....just ego really lol!


----------



## Rooster (May 27, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I'm confused and not trying to be a dick (though it happens frequently), but if you know what 11B's do and their mission is what you want to do, then why the interest in 19D? You want to get into recon, then go 11B and find an LRS unit that will take you. All recon, all the time, you'd probably get your share of schools once you proved yourself, and there isn't the added worry or question about your employment.
> 
> :2c:


Well I tried when I was at MEPS, but it wasnt being offered.........EVEN TO EX INFANTRY!!. So I took the next closest thing.


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2010)

You couldn't get 11B at MEPS?


----------



## Totentanz (May 27, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> You couldn't get 11B at MEPS?


 
That's not the first time I've heard that story - when I last spoke to my recruiters a few months back, they were having issues bringing in prior service 11Bs (with no RE code issues).  The issue was that 11B was overstrength and the army didn't want to pay to train the same person twice to get them into a different MOS.


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2010)

Interesting, thank you for the knowledge, guys.


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2010)

That would explain why they took 11B off the critical skills list a while back.


----------



## 0699 (May 27, 2010)

Nice to hear that we have plenty of infantrymen.


----------



## cbiwv (May 29, 2010)

A recruiter told me MEPS is odd. You can go up one day and there are no slots but the following day there may be many openings for 11B.


----------



## pardus (May 29, 2010)

cbiwv said:


> A recruiter told me MEPS is odd. You can go up one day and there are no slots but the following day there may be many openings for 11B.


 
Yeah, If you go and they don't have what you want, leave and try another time.

I was interested in an MOS that hadn't recruited in a couple of years, then one day when the recruiter rechecked it popped up on his screen.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> I was interested in an MOS that hadn't recruited in a couple of years, then one day when the recruiter rechecked it popped up on his screen.



So what is the MOS for unit idiot?

Go Grunts, Cavophiles are freaking wierdos.  Almost as bad as tankers.


----------



## Rooster (May 31, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I'm confused and not trying to be a dick (though it happens frequently), but if you know what 11B's do and their mission is what you want to do, then why the interest in 19D? You want to get into recon, then go 11B and find an LRS unit that will take you. All recon, all the time, you'd probably get your share of schools once you proved yourself, and there isn't the added worry or question about your employment.
> 
> :2c:


Getting to an LRS is been a dream of mine. But there's so few now......do they hold regular tryouts or do you have to be invited, or how does that work?


----------



## pardus (May 31, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> So what is the MOS for unit idiot?



Oh sorry, was that a question? I thought you were going to tell us


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2010)

Rooster said:


> Getting to an LRS is been a dream of mine. But there's so few now......do they hold regular tryouts or do you have to be invited, or how does that work?



I'm not sure on the AD side, the NG side (we have a few members here in one) works a little differently. As I understand it, you ask them if you can join and then the unit does various assessments/ interviews. (This is a rough sketch of the process, I'll defer to the LRS guys since they've lived that).


----------

